# Pooch test for a beginner



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

HELP, first time here and am interested to see what you think about pregnancy in these 3 does. They are all First Freshners. The first 2 are Nigerian dwarfs just over a year old (sisters) and the last one is a nubian also just over a year. They are in order based on who is further along, or believed to be. I believe the first one is because she is showing signs of belly growth and would be due Jan 7, the second is on the smaller side (different buck) but I have not seen any signs of heat again and she would be due the middle of Jan and the last one Im really unsure if she is bred. She was very vocal and I saw them at least 3 times achieve success but she would not be due until the first week in Feb. What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Even after 3 years of owning goats, I still can't tell by pooch test. I just send blood in to BioTracking.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I know it. seems like some people can just see it. I am trying to train my eye. I have looked at so many pictures but Im really not sure what Im looking at! haha. Well, I know WHAT Im looking at but not sure of how things would change. I have just been watching for signs of heat again and so far nothing from #1 and #2 but #3 has me questioning. She has not gone in to a standing heat like I saw last time where she was crying out at the boys all day long like she did that last time I sent her in so Im thinking she could be.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would say yes on the first, no on the second and yes on the third...athough if due in February that would make the doe bred in September and I don't think a pooch test is accurate before the 2 month mark. And as Karen mentioned...its hard. For me its still really just guessing even though I've went over and over the things to look for and feel a bit more accurate. Biotracking rocks. If you can deal with drawing blood on your own, the test is really inexpensive...although dealing with the post office and over-nighting packages has become a nightmare (I found out this morning.)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you tell me why #1 you think is yes and #2 you think no? Im just curious cause they look so similar to me. Haha.

Would you say that when your does are PG that they are more moody and crabby? I noticed #1 and #2 seem to be butting heads with everyone, especially #2 and she was always way easy going.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> I would say yes on the first, no on the second and yes on the third...athough if due in February that would make the doe bred in September and I don't think a pooch test is accurate before the 2 month mark. And as Karen mentioned...its hard. For me its still really just guessing even though I've went over and over the things to look for and feel a bit more accurate. Biotracking rocks. If you can deal with drawing blood on your own, the test is really inexpensive...although dealing with the post office and over-nighting packages has become a nightmare (I found out this morning.)


I was going to say the exact same thing, LOL! I think yes to 1 and 3 but no to 2, I am NO EXPERT though, I'm frequently wrong with my own herd, so don't quote me on it!! I say no to 2 because she still looks "tight" in through the entire area, 1 and 3 are softer and look "relaxed" in through the entire area... make sense? again IMHO, I could be completely wrong! Biotracking is AWESOME, we use it all the time, get the sample there by Tuesday though, cause they do all goat preg testing on wednesday and there's nothing worse than it getting there on wednesday and having to wait a whole extra week!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I for sure think #1 is pregnant, even with no information I though she looked bred. 
#2 Hard to tell on this girl, but I think she looks bred. 
the 3rd one almost looks to me to be coming out of heat. And although she has a ways to go, at this time she looks open to me. A few does will look really obvoius at 4 to 6 weeks bred, but before 8 weeks pregnant it can be hard to tell on some of them. 

Well, those are my guesses.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This really has been very helpful! One thing for sure different on #1 is that she looks really puffy - especially on her tail. I thought at first maybe something was wrong with her but then I questioned if it was a PG sign. I am really thinking #2 is only because I watched her like a hawk to come back into heat and there was zip, not even a tiny sign. She always has had a milky discharge but dirty backside was hard to tell since she is black. #3 though has me really unsure. I too was thinking we may have missed her sign of being in heat and this picture was on her way out of heat. We had a death in the family and I was gone right about when she would have come back into heat getting us home possibly too late. I guess with her we will just wait it out another month and see if we see heat signs again. She was SUPER vocal and wouldnt take her eyes off the boys area the last time we put her and the buck together. I will certainly update when I have for sures. I am thinking #1 could have 2 as she is looking pretty big for her first time and still 2.5 months to go. 

I would love to use biotracking but after watching the vet draw for CAE testing I know there is no way I can do that! haha.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are a few updated pictures to compare. This is about 1 week post the previous pictures. I could not get the #3 goat to be still long enough to get pics.

This is #1 we are 99.9% sure she is bred
















This is #2 and Im pretty sure she is bred but not totally sold

















#1 would be due first week in Jan and #2 would be do a week or so later.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say yes to #1, Maybe to #2, and Yes to #3. Wait about a month and post updated pictures.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

RPC said:


> I say yes to #1, Maybe to #2, and Yes to #3. Wait about a month and post updated pictures.


After seeing the second set of photos I would say this as well. Still not convinced on #2 from a pooch photo but could be, and if #1 was my doe I would be definitely thinking a yes on that one. A good sign for me is when the tip of the vulva changes the direction in which it points (the little "v" at the very bottom of the girl parts.) Most open does will have the V pointing kind of "out" behind them when viewed from the side, whereas girls two months pregnant or more will usually have the V lying more flat when viewed from the side, basically pointing down to the ground. Some does, however, have V's that point down all the time anyways...so I think its much easier to take photos of the pooch before breeding and at least three months after any kiddings..so you know exactly what a does' non-preggo pooch looks like. Then compare 2 month post breeding photos with the non-preggo photos and look for noticeable changes. If the tip (the V) has changed its position, or is pointing a different direction...if things looks longer, looser, softer, more swollen, or the anus is less tucked under the tail...those are all good indications she is now pregnant when compared to the before photos. Just make sure you are holding her tail up for both sets of photos, but not pulling on it...because holding the tail differently for different photos will changes the "tuck" of the anus just from tension on the tail.

I think its hard because each doe is SO different, so before photos for comparison is so essential (for me personally) because of such huge differences in anatomy between individuals. You can get your vet to draw blood for pregnancy tests, even just give it to you to send to biotracking yourself...but if they are like mine its not cost effective. He wanted $80 to draw blood on four does, that included the farm call...so $45 for the draw, which is $11.25 per doe. So actually not bad when I break it down. And I think the test at Biotracking is $4 plus add in overnight shipping which can be crazy. Might actually be cheaper to see if your vet would do the pregnancy test himself if you went that route.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

i think 1 and 3 are bred because their anus appears to be lower than normal.. this is what ive noticed to be consistant on all of the preggo photos ive observed on the net.
number 2 just looks too high to me from all of the pics ive seen...But im no preggo expert by ANY MEANS!!! lol...
Best of luck to you and hopefully, their all bred!! Also KUDDOS to you on some healthy looking girls!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I will keep watching for signs of heat on #2 and #3 since they are sort of the wild cards still and I will be sure to update for others trying to figure out thier pooches 

Kristina


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Wanted to update: Its been 12 days since I last posted those pictures and I can confidently say that they are all pregnant! Their bellies are growing fast so Im reall confident that all 3 are bred! We have the nubian that should come into heat any day if she is not bred but so far so good . The black and white goat are both growing quickly so no doubt with them!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

To update for others - These were all 3 positive pooch tests. Babies coming January!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congrats


----------

